# Day Trading Stocks - Post yours in here!



## agro (11 December 2008)

hi all,,

looking for stocks that are the most volatile (e.g. go up and down in 5% or large increments)..

so far on my list I have the likes of:

FMG, BHP, SGX, STO, 

need some others to add to my day trading list

cheers


----------



## xyliu925 (11 December 2008)

IIF,
BSL


----------



## adobee (11 December 2008)

MAE 18 -22c, AGO 65-75c, AAR  1.8c -2.5c
At the moment I go in and out on the same day pulling out $500-1000 on each..


----------



## ColB (11 December 2008)

I would have thought that if you are nominating the stocks that you trade on this basis in this thread that your ability to continue to do so may be impaired if a lot of other traders jump on your bandwagon.

I guess with the high volume stocks like BHP etc it may not matter much but with the less traded stocks (lower volume) I thought your chances of making money might be diminished as a result of sharing the stocks you like to day trade.

Interested in anyones views


----------



## awg (11 December 2008)

I notice one of the nominated stocks had very low volume.

I found the buy/sell slippage made day trading such stocks very low probability


----------



## Trembling Hand (11 December 2008)

agro said:


> looking for stocks that are the most volatile (e.g. go up and down in 5% or large increments)..




Interesting question Agro. To me a good day trading stock is not necessary one that has a high % move. this is my list in order of preference,

1. tight spread (not penny stocks)
2. Deep order Books. (not penny stocks)
3. Not moving on news.
4. Have reliable TA patterns to follow. Gap fills, Asc triangle breaks etc.

% moves from open to close comes next. And that's not close to close. Most % moves are from gaps, to daytrade you need range. Big diff IMO.


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 December 2008)

A reasonable coin toss??


----------



## waz (16 December 2008)

Im a fan of MAP and MIG, for the last 2 months they have been moving in approx a 8c range per day.

Also, they dont require much margin (depending on who you are using).

Lately Ive been buying MAP below 2.08 and selling above 2.12
A few weeks ago I was buying below 1.90 and selling above 1.90

With MIG, Ive been buying below 1.60 and selling above 1.65
A few week back I was buying below 1.55 and selling above 1.60

Doing this since Novemeber Ive made 40 trades with 38 of them being a success. The 2 losses would have been a success if I was willing to hold on for just one extra day.


I also closely monitor the big 4 banks. I just keep a an eye on the percentage movement and if one is an outliner I investigate why.
This happened last friday. WBC fell below $16, a move of more than 3% when all the other banks fell by 1% for the day. (There was no no news since its capital raising). So I bought it and on monday it paid off. I sold at opening for $16.50


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 December 2008)




----------



## Wysiwyg (16 December 2008)

Must be nice to have friends at 30 bucks.


----------



## MRC & Co (16 December 2008)

Well done TH.

Wouldn't mind having a dig at some stocks lately, beats the role!


----------



## tech/a (16 December 2008)

Does a day or 2 count?
Holding CBA and AAC.


----------



## Trembling Hand (16 December 2008)

MRC & Co said:


> Well done TH.
> 
> Wouldn't mind having a dig at some stocks lately, beats the role!




Yeah I'm getting that feeling that it's time to look at stocks again after not doing 1 stock trade since mid Jan


----------



## Trembling Hand (17 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> Does a day or 2 count?
> Holding CBA




Oh Dear!!

Or three days :


----------



## sails (17 December 2008)

Trembling Hand said:


> Oh Dear!!
> 
> Or three days :




Hope not as it's options expiry tomorrow.  I have some Dec options on CBA - I thought it might continue up into expiry .  Never mind, it's a limited loss position


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2008)

Todays CBA daytrade.

In on the 2nd green bar(Trend indicator) and HH below (Parabolic) At $26.43

Out at Change of trend red bar and HH indicators above.

Risk was 13c 
Reward was 4.6:1
Traded on margin


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2008)

New signal
Stop 26.76
Buy 26.90
Risk 14 c
These are 1 min charts.


----------



## Boggo (19 December 2008)

BLD, entry at 4.26, stop now at 4.39.


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2008)

Stopped

BHP same principal is still going in at $29.60.
Dont post these up as they are so quick and I only do them when I have the time to monitor.
CBA in again $26.81


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2008)

Stop at B/E off to BBQ
Sell at $27.10 while I'm away.
Have a great xmas all.
BHP stop at 28.80.
Will check close to close to sell out if stops not hit.


----------



## Boggo (19 December 2008)

tech/a said:


> Have a great xmas all




Merry Xmas tech/a


----------



## tech/a (19 December 2008)

Closed BHP at $30 CBA at B/E
Back to the breakup.


----------



## Boggo (19 December 2008)

Boggo said:


> BLD, entry at 4.26, stop now at 4.39.




Out at 4.48


----------



## MRC & Co (19 December 2008)

Nice trades boys.


----------

